# A painting of my kitty.



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 2, 2011)

Had to do another bigger painting for the big art show my husband and I do every year. So finally finished it. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Aug 2, 2011)

OH WOW just Beautiful!!!!



:wub


----------



## REO (Aug 2, 2011)

OMG Kim! That is so brilliant that I got tears in my eyes!

I hope it WINS!!!

It's GORGEOUS!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow Kim, that's one of your best yet!



The anatomy is perfect and it looks like the hair in his ears is about to stir in a breeze. I keep waiting for him to move his head as a dust mote floats by.





Leia


----------



## chandab (Aug 2, 2011)

That's awesome, so life-like. Way to go!


----------



## weebiscuit (Aug 3, 2011)

Holy crap! You are an exceptional artist! When I first saw that I thought it was a photograph and you were going to post another pic that was the painting you did off the photograph! I am just stunned! Having talent like that is simply a gift!

*she says as she throws yet another sketch pad away*


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 3, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Wow Kim, that's one of your best yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leia said it perfectly, Best yet Kim...I sure hope you win...any hints on your husbands entry?


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 3, 2011)

That is absolutely stunning! I was sure that you were fooling us and had posted a photo.

What an amazing talent you have.








Good luck!


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Aug 3, 2011)

weebiscuit said:


> Holy crap! You are an exceptional artist! When I first saw that I thought it was a photograph and you were going to post another pic that was the painting you did off the photograph! I am just stunned! Having talent like that is simply a gift!
> 
> *she says as she throws yet another sketch pad away*


I though the same thing... wondering where is the actual picture- but that's it ! Wonderful job


----------



## Jill (Aug 3, 2011)

OMG, I had to refresh the screen because I thought you posted a photo and my computer didn't load the painting. You've got an extraordinary gift for art!!!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Aug 3, 2011)

O M G! I also thought you posted a photo! That is totally awesome! One of the best yet. But to tell you the truth they are all so good I couldn't pick a favorite! You are amazing!

Carol


----------



## Hosscrazy (Aug 3, 2011)

Kim - I ALWAYS love looking at your pictures. You are so incredibly talented and really capture the animal's personality in your work. AWESOME!!!!!





Liz N.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 3, 2011)

I want to thank you all very much. Your kind words mean so much to me!

Heidi,, Mark hasn't even started his year. And he has like a week to go! He has been working a lot. Will try and share if he gets them done!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 3, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful! You are very very talented! I would love to see more!


----------



## topnotchminis (Aug 3, 2011)

That is awesome! It looks just like a picture.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that is GORGEOUS. I thought it was a photo of your cat and what you used as a model for your painting.... WOW WOW WOW your painting is so beautiful, and you are so talented.





And the blue ribbon goes to.... YOU.


----------



## miniwhinny (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh WOW !!! Thought that was a photograph !!!!!!!



:yeah


----------



## sfmini (Aug 3, 2011)

That is just beautiful!


----------



## Kathy (Aug 5, 2011)

So beautiful Kim, but we have always been a big fan since we have two of your incredible works of art.


----------



## Sonya (Aug 5, 2011)

beautiful, it looks like a photo, the detail is amazing! I cherish the painting you did of my Brutus...you are so talented!


----------



## miniwhinny (Aug 5, 2011)

I keep coming back to look at this picture...You are SO talented, it makes me want to cuddle the kitty


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you all for the wonderful comments!!! I truly appreciate them.

And also for the ones that have had me do their special animals, thank you. It actually shares them with me in a little way. I get to know them and know how important they were to you.


----------



## Mona (Aug 6, 2011)

WOW, that is AWESOME! I actually scrolled down to see the painting, thinking the actual painting was the photo you used to do the painting!


----------



## Miniv (Aug 6, 2011)

Kim, I have no doubt you will win a championship.


----------



## Connie P (Aug 8, 2011)

Gorgeous! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 8, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Marty (Aug 8, 2011)

Amazing as usual!


----------

